# 3rd car policy



## ashleyy (Feb 5, 2004)

In an insurance forum this has no doubt been covered before but trying to look up so much right now a direct question was easy to do.


Looking for insurance to cover a Skyline R33 GTS or R34 GTT with or without mods as a 2nd car, First car being My Evo VIII .

any sugestions or contacts welcome


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

Elephant.com or Adrian Flux!


----------



## ashleyy (Feb 5, 2004)

thanks

Elephant FAR to expensive for the Evo, not been to Flux for years might give him a bell, last time I used him was years ago.


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Not sure how much age effects what they'll insure but I got a good deal with Directline for both my cars.


----------



## ashleyy (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm 38 clean licence and full no Claims in low risk area.

Most of the main stream Tesco,directline,elephant etc 

Are just to expensive to start with ie: Pay £650 for my Evo VIII FQ while Tesco want £1140 ??, or they don't want to know as soon as there are any mods to the car or it's an import or what ever reason they believe is a risk .

Are there no specialist brokers that love Skyline owners ?

lol

Thanks for advice 
Ash


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Rediculous isn't it??
I'm 37 with full NCB and a low risk area, insuring a standard GTR32 through Direcline costs me £650. Ok I have two cars and the house insured through them but that still only gets you about a further 10% so it would still only be £750 max. How can there be such a difference?


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Bassman said:


> *Rediculous isn't it??
> I'm 37 with full NCB and a low risk area, insuring a standard GTR32 through Direcline costs me £650. Ok I have two cars and the house insured through them but that still only gets you about a further 10% so it would still only be £750 max. How can there be such a difference? *


Oh I forgot to mention that I have two lots of NCB so that may make a difference as you're only allowed to use each once.


----------

